# DRM Bullsh*t



## BLBostonLegacy (Dec 23, 2018)

Anybody know anything about DRM and how to remove it from a file or program that I can download that will? I’ve been searching Google but everything just seems like Clickbait spyware ********


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

At this point you pretty much have to buy one of those questionable softwares

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BLBostonLegacy (Dec 23, 2018)

I don’t mind buying the software as long as I know it’s gonna work and not **** my computer up. Any recommendations?


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

BLBostonLegacy said:


> Anybody know anything about DRM and how to remove it from a file or program that I can download that will? I’ve been searching Google but everything just seems like Clickbait spyware ********


been spending time on red tube eh,


----------



## BLBostonLegacy (Dec 23, 2018)

Never heard of that...


----------



## BLBostonLegacy (Dec 23, 2018)

Anyone able to help me out?


----------



## Gaprofitt (Nov 10, 2019)

BLBostonLegacy said:


> Anyone able to help me out?


I'll look around, I thought I saw a utlity the other day..


----------



## soco_canyon (Jul 27, 2019)

Why not just pay for your stuff?


----------



## Evl5150 (Jun 20, 2018)

I don't know if it does it or not as I buy WAV and Flac files but I had to get a converter for my head unit only played up to CD quality from a USB source. I downloaded, for free, *EZ CD Audio Converter*. I have had no issues with viruses or spyware or anything. It works fast and works perfect. I think it may ignore DRM but don't quote me.


----------

